# PID on SILVIA E 2016 model ?



## mem

Hi all.

I have recently bought a Rancilio silvia E 2016 model and vario grinder. I live in the UK. All is well but I want to buy a PID.

As I understand it there are some changes on this model which may complicate the matter such as the 30min shutdown timer. Different "on" switch and possibly internal wiring for that switch. I think everything else is the same possibly.

I was looking at the Auber PID with pre infusion and steam.

Has anyone had PID installed on this model or know if it is possible?

Thanks


----------



## S-Presso

Before you spend a lot on an Auber kit, check out the meCoffee module and meBarista app (https://mecoffee.nl/). Much easier to fit, less money, and controlled via bluetooth from smartphone, tablet or computer! If you search this forum, you should find some happy users. If you want a more conventional PID unit, check out MrShades' (member on this forum) kit - less money than the Auber and a chunk of it isn't going to HMRC! Dose, distribute, tamp, extract!


----------



## Markat26

However the website states Silvia v1 to v4 and no iPhone app. Or am I missing something?


----------



## Dylan

I dont think they support iPhone yet. Depending on the total cost you could always pick up a second hand android handset for a few quid to use with it.


----------



## mem

Exactly. So does the meCoffee PID work on the silvia E?

Thanks and it does look good

I have android.


----------



## Stanic

mem said:


> Exactly. So does the meCoffee PID work on the silvia E?
> 
> Thanks and it does look good
> 
> I have android.


seems like it is doable https://mecoffee.nl/mecoffee/installation/step-2-connect-mecoffee/v4e_v5/


----------



## mem

Oh cool. It's a done deal then.


----------



## oursus

S-Presso said:


> Before you spend a lot on an Auber kit, check out the meCoffee module and meBarista app (https://mecoffee.nl/). Much easier to fit, less money, and controlled via bluetooth from smartphone, tablet or computer! If you search this forum, you should find some happy users. If you want a more conventional PID unit, check out MrShades' (member on this forum) kit - less money than the Auber and a chunk of it isn't going to HMRC! Dose, distribute, tamp, extract!


 @MrShades doesn't have a Silvia installation pack as yet, just the gaggia Classic, he does have some sensors tho, if you are wanting to play.


----------



## S-Presso

Oops! Sorry.


----------



## nicholasj

mem said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I have recently bought a Rancilio silvia E 2016 model and vario grinder. I live in the UK. All is well but I want to buy a PID.
> 
> As I understand it there are some changes on this model which may complicate the matter such as the 30min shutdown timer. Different "on" switch and possibly internal wiring for that switch. I think everything else is the same possibly.
> 
> I was looking at the Auber PID with pre infusion and steam.
> 
> Has anyone had PID installed on this model or know if it is possible?
> 
> Thanks


i asked Auber about the compatibility of their PIDs with the Silvia E (as I have ordered one).

They said that they recently updated the instruction for the E version. So I imagine their PIDs will work.


----------



## oursus

nicholasj said:


> i asked Auber about the compatibility of their PIDs with the Silvia E (as I have ordered one).
> 
> They said that they recently updated the instruction for the E version. So I imagine their PIDs will work.


That was back in Feb, @mem has a mecoffee PID now, I think


----------



## fierce5

How are people liking the mecoffee pid?


----------



## oursus

Yup... set it and forget it, 99% of the time


----------



## ImthatGuy

I'm happy with mine after a couple of issues that required replacement. They made some hardware changes that seem to have sorted things out.


----------



## abs

i havent updated my silvia with a PID but was wondering if there is a significant change in the taste of the coffee after installing the PID.


----------



## Dylan

abs said:


> i havent updated my silvia with a PID but was wondering if there is a significant change in the taste of the coffee after installing the PID.


This is the fluctuation of the boiler thermostat vs a PID. The difference is obvious.










Temperature is absolutely critical to taste of espresso, even a degree or two can dramatically change the taste of the shot.

You may have heard of 'temperature surfing' this is the process of waiting for the boiler heating light to come on until it turns off then waiting an exact amount of time (say 20seconds as an example) until you pull your shot. This way you know that your machine is at the same temp each time.

Sound like a massive faff? Thats because it is. A PID controlled Silvia requires none of this and actually has a very stable extraction temperature throughout the shot.


----------

